# @markk Awesome Yihi Sx350



## Chop007 (19/8/14)

Hey there guys and gals, I would just like to say a big thank you to @MarkK for the awesome Yihi sx350 box mod he made for me. It is still a prototype but heck this thing is absolutely mind blowing.






The functions on this device, the voltage drop of 0.18 is amazing. You can control and change the wattage by simply leaning the device to the left or right. She still needs a few decals, I am going the Spiderman route since he is one of my favorite super heroes, well, mine and my nephews anyways.

The first South African box mod, well done @MarkK , you have accomplished something amazing here. Home grown awesomeness. The soldering on the inside is epic, it takes a steady hand to do what you have done.

Folks, as South Africans we have a wealth of knowledge, inventiveness and skill. Heck, we had the first surgeon in the world who did a heart transplant. Among many famous inventors and innovators, we can, we will, start producing our own designs and become world leaders in this field.

It is folks like you, @MarkK that show us, what we believe, what we can fathom, can become reality. To take an idea, and then transform it into being, is to me, amazing and mind blowing, it is almost like magic, heck the Ancient Greeks would consider that to be godlike. I thrive on that kind of energy and passion. From his own pocket he purchased the materials, he did his own research and by his own hand, this creation came into being. Forget money, forget Capital expenditure, forecast sales and the like, this is an essence that can transform the way we think, live, breathe and give us a look into the future. We are South Africans and darn proud of it, lets take this to the next level. What we do in life, echoes in eternity.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## MarkK (19/8/14)

Wow @Chop007! Such kind words so early in the morning  Thank you from the bottom of my heart for your kindness! I did not just meet a customer, I made a life long friend during the process  Thank you sir!

I am happy to have made it happen for you!  And with all the special design requests haha, internally and externally 
Thanks for the compliment on the work  I have the burns and cuts to show for keeping everything so neat  

May she love you for the longest time ever!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chop007 (19/8/14)

MarkK said:


> Wow @Chop007! Such kind words so early in the morning  Thank you from the bottom of my heart for your kindness! I did not just meet a customer, I made a life long friend during the process  Thank you sir!
> 
> I am happy to have made it happen for you!  And with all the special design requests haha, internally and externally
> Thanks for the compliment on the work  I have the burns and cuts to show for keeping everything so neat
> ...


Awe my brother, such a legend. Thank you so much for the kind words and for your hard work, from the discussions I know it was hectic. But your spirit and courage prevailed. The end result is awesome bro. I will get some Onyx, Tigers eye, Gemstones etc etc for your next mod. Got loads of offcuts laying around.

Dude, thank you, magic is what I now hold in my hands. P.S. 0.4ohms, Twsited 26 gauge Dual Coil on a TOBH is ...........MASSIEFFFFFF at 45 watts.


----------



## MarkK (19/8/14)

haha always a pleasure  Thanks for sourcing some of those materials ;D Going to be interesting results!

You are working today? I need to come give that 45w tobh a little toot haha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chop007 (19/8/14)

MarkK said:


> haha always a pleasure  Thanks for sourcing some of those materials ;D Going to be interesting results!
> 
> You are working today? I need to come give that 45w tobh a little toot haha


Of course dude, pull in ek se. Ready and waiting for the firing.


----------



## Morne (19/8/14)

Awesome job @MarkK and congrats @Chop007

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

